# Sore boobs at CD 17??!



## caro226 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Perhaps someone can answer a question regarding a specific symptom I seem to have whilst on clomid??!  

I'm now mid-cycle having taking a 5th cycle of clomid earlier in the month.  I've always found that I get really sore boobs before AF arrives - being on the pill helped with this, but being on clomid seems to make it far worse (as expected from the symptoms list).  However, I now seem to be getting this literally as soon as I've ovulated (or at least, think I have!) - this month I even tried taking some evening primrose oil at the start of the cycle to try and help make the second half of the month less uncomfortable and emotional (and possibly help with cervical mucous - who knows if this could also be a problem for me), but if anything the sore boobs have arrived even earlier than usual, CD 17.  DH is quietly pondering whether this means a BFP is on the way, particularly as we had lots of BMS at the 'right time'   but 'cos I'm used to feeling this way I just think it's a sign that this month has been similarly unsuccessful and we can expect another BFN right before Christmas (at the in-laws  ).  

What worries me is that this long-winded PMT, and the fact that it starts so soon after ovulation, means there's something going on in me that means I'm not likely to ever conceive.  Does anyone have any ideas what might be going on?  Appointment with cons isn't until mid-Feb 08, and only one cycle of clomid left to take now, but it's sending me so       that I'm not sure I can face another month of this!!!

Thanks for any advice you can give,
C (very tired has had to babsit friends child no 1 whilst she was giving birth to child no 2 last night - what timing!!)


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Following ovulation, progesterone is released and this can cause all sorts of symptoms...and pregnancy and AF like symptoms are pretty much the same, as are the side effects of clomid...very frustrating as no way of knowing what's happening ! 

Progesterone is what prepares womb lining for possible implantation and supports early pregnancy until placenta takes over.

I always start getting loads of symptoms from just before ovulation onwards...usually starts around cd10 and I ovulate cd14/15.  I usually get various aches, pains & twinges in ovaries and abdomen, bloated, frequent peeing, nausea, heavy tender veiny boobs with itchy nips to name just a few !

These continue right the way through 2ww...and been the same on the months I've conceived as all those I've not.

Unfortunately sore boobs can be caused by the rise in progesterone following ovulation so aren't always a sign of pregnancy or AF.  Oestrogen levels, before ovulation (produced by the growing follicles) can also cause tender boobs 

I was on clomid a couple of years ago, to boost (ie release more eggs as ovulate naturally) and the symptoms were just exacerbated because I had much higher progesterone levels as releasing more eggs.

I would try not to read too much into any of your symptoms otherwise it will just drive you 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## caro226 (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks Natasha!
It's good to know that other people have similar things and that it doesn't necessarily mean anything strange is happenning.  Guess I just need to sit it out for the next two weeks and try not to get my hopes up, but also try and remain positive that there is still hope, if that makes sense! 

Did you ever try anything to reduce the symptoms, or are they just pretty hard to get rid of?

C xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

I've never done anything to try to get rid of the symptoms...they're pretty much part and parcel of me ovulating. When I was on clomid the symptoms were more pronounced and I did have time when actually ovulating that the pain was really _really_ bad and I'd have to have a warm bath, use heated wheatbag (similar to hot water bottle) and also rubbed tiger balm (red) into my abdomen but that's about it. I've also taken EPO and starflower (before ovulation, not after) which did help a little, especially with PMT moods, but to be honest, I think it's just something I've got used to now and just accept it.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

I also get very tender breasts from ovulation onwards... I have found that adding soya beans to my diet has help a lot and also since starting sccupunture and using chinese herbs that has also greatly relieved my PMS.

L


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

LAM said:


> I also get very tender breasts from ovulation onwards... I have found that adding soya beans to my diet has help a lot and also since starting sccupunture and using chinese herbs that has also greatly relieved my PMS.
> 
> L


Hi

I would avoid having too much soya in your diet as it has mild contraceptive properties. Zita West, in her book Fertility and Conception, advises against having soya.

As for Chinese medicine and herbal remedies...most clinics will recommend against these when having any form of fertility treatment (including clomid) as they can react and interfere with the prescribed medication.

If you have a read of the Complementary Therapies board you'll find several threads/posts discussing Chinese medicine/herbal remedies...here's just one I've replied to but if you use the search facility you'll find more...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=89645.0

Take care
Natasha


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

depends on each individual case....

I have seen great improvements in the 7 weeks I have been seeing the chinese doctor...

We all have to make our own choices on the treatment we wish to take....

I have used the herbs alongside clomid with no problems but am Now just giving the chinese medicine a try....

All I can do is wait and see....

I see the same person every week and its nice to have someone who takes the issue seriously unlike the treatment I have experienced on the NHS.

L


----------



## KaTiEE (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh was so pleased to see this thread – was going to ask the same question myself as had sore boobs from CD17 too last cycle, plus mild AF-like cramps. It made things very confusing, you can't help but try to interpret whether the signs are hopeful or not as much as you'd like to... (they weren't) I've always had sore boobs and bloating for a week or two before AF, but with my cycles all over the place I was never sure if it meant the I had ovulated, or hadn't ovulated, or what... but it does all seem to be enhanced with the clomid, and what with using the OPKs too I can see that it is all starting just a few days after ovulation. So thanks Natasha for your explanation – that all really makes sense. And thanks Caro for asking the question, your description sounded so like me I could have written it myself! Fingers crossed that those tricky to understand signs are actually what you are hoping for x

Good luck      
Katie x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I def wouldn't read anything into having sore (.) (.) cos I managed to convince myself I was pregnant with my last cycles because I had never had such sore (.) (.) before but I think the mind is an extremely powerful thing and can play tricks on you too .. so best to just wait for the test results on test day I find..

Good Luck x
Cat


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

LAM said:


> depends on each individual case....
> 
> I have seen great improvements in the 7 weeks I have been seeing the chinese doctor...
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you that we all have to make our own choices but it's definitely advisable to gather as much information as possible and make informed choices, based on this research.

I too have used Chinese herbs (and other herbal remedies) over the years but have never used whilst having any form of fertility treatment...whether that be taking clomid (to boost ie release more eggs) or when having IVF/FET as I wouldn't want to risk it reacting with the prescribed drugs.

I have been having regular acupuncture for about 2 and half years now (although admittedly haven't had since our last failed IVF in mid Oct) and although my acupunturist is experienced in fertility, specifically with IVF, he has also said he wouldn't prescribe me any herbs whilst I was taking the prescribed drugs.

I have found acupuncture to be beneficial although we've not yet achieved our dream...I actually didn't have acupuncture with our first IVF (stopped for a while through tx) but we did have 2 chemical pregnancies with both FETs and sadly another 2 BFNs with the next 2 IVFs....so I have no idea if it's helped in respect of actually getting me pg but it's certainly relaxed me through stressful IVF/FET treatment cycles.

Although you may have taken herbs alongside clomid and mention you've had no problems, did you have your progesterone levels checked...or the quality of the eggs checked ? This is what I, personally, would be cautious of.

Herbs do not have the same regulations attached to them that prescribed drugs do and some can be very potent.

I would always discuss whatever herbs you are taking with your fertility consultant and take their judgement as they are the experts, prescribing you fertility drugs.

If you're interested in complementary therapies then why not have a read of the board specifically for them...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------

